

Feedback needed: App lets you redirect yourname.isfound.at to your blog's URL - mburns
http://isfound.at
My co-founder and I have thrown up a fun little web app to test the waters for bigger projects. It would be great to get some feedback on what you do and don't like about it. Both on the concept and the implementation.<p>The idea is pretty simple: let people register for a really easy to remember URL ($FOO.isfound.at, get it?) that our service redirects to the actual website or blog. Sites are easer to visit if you can remember where they are, after all. It is by no means a technological breakthrough, but it is useful service nonetheless. What do you all think?
======
marketer
You should drop the user-generated-directory aspect of it. Interface all the
good people search engines, and use google as a fallback.

------
andr
how is that better than .name?

------
ivan
why is openid required?

~~~
mburns
Partly because my co-founder has a strong OpenID background (he wrote the
first Drupal 5.0 OpenID module), and partly because we didn't want to create
Yet Another Account for people to remember.

We are adding the feature to create a new account (which happens to be an
OpenID account, but users don't need to worry about how the backend is done)
from within the site, so anyone can register without an existing OpenID
account.

